# First Look! iStick 50 watt by Eleaf - VapingwithTwisted420



## Alex (9/1/15)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Derick (9/1/15)

Was watching this and was about to post it - I like where the button is now, looks like a stunning device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/1/15)

Im right handed so the placement of the screen bothers me a bit but I do love the 50w of awesomeness.

Ive now decided to wait for the 30w iStick, mainly because 'I think' the price well be excellent, considering the release of the 50w.
Grimm does a short piece on it at the 29min mark..


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/1/15)

cannot wait to get me a istick 50w

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

Honestly I prefer the SMOK M50 looks wise.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Honestly I prefer the SMOK M50 looks wise.



+1 on the looks department, although its the mini version that gets my attention.  Stunning device!

But again, the iStick has served me better than I had expected and thats probably why I'm gunning for the iStick 30w.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

DoubleD said:


> +1 on the looks department, although its the mini version that gets my attention.  Stunning device!
> 
> But again, the iStick has served me better than I had expected and thats probably why I'm gunning for the iStick 30w.



Agree. for me its a hard choice to make. I might just need to get both

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Agree. for me its a hard choice to make. I might just need to get both



I was just convicing myself on the very same thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Honestly I prefer the SMOK M50 looks wise.



The M50 is definitely a stunner (I love mine, and would rather have only it)...but this with the 4400mAh battery, damn it's very very tempting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## VandaL (9/1/15)

iStick seems to be the same size as the SMOK M50 with a more ergonomic design with a 4400mah battery this thing beats the SMOK hands down. I will take an not so pretty device with sick features over a pretty device that doesn't do what it says on the tin (least for me). It's also cheaper $49.99 seems to be the price .US retailers have it for whereas the SMOK is going for around $60-$70.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> The M50 is definitely a stunner (I love mine, and would rather have only it)...but this with the 4400mAh battery, damn it's very very tempting


Agree, that battery life is a winner.


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

VandaL said:


> iStick seems to be the same size as the SMOK M50 with a more ergonomic design with a 4400mah battery this thing beats the SMOK hands down. I will take an ugly device with sick features over a pretty device that doesn't do what it says on the tin (least for me). It's also cheaper $49.99 seems to be the price .US retailers have it for whereas the SMOK is going for around $60-$70.



Having used the orignal iStick and the M50...I honestly prefer the way the m50 feels. The boxy shape gives me a better grip than the rounded one. So ergonomically I think it depends on preference. And your bad batch is definitely concerning (mine is purring like a kitten though)...but the iStick was hardly without it's own set of problems (especially regarding the 510 pin, which they've thankfully updated). I think we will have to wait for thorough reviews on quality before I call it a hands down winner over the M50 

PS: I love my M50, so I'm just defending the Mini Dragon. This does look fantastic on paper (just like the M50 does). Time will tell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Having used the orignal iStick and the M50...I honestly prefer the way the m50 feels. The boxy shape gives me a better grip than the rounded one. So ergonomically I think it depends on preference. And your bad batch is definitely concerning (mine is purring like a kitten though)...but the iStick was hardly without it's own set of problems (especially regarding the 510 pin, which they've thankfully updated). I think we will have to wait for thorough reviews on quality before I call it a hands down winner over the M50
> 
> PS: I love my M50, so I'm just defending the Mini Dragon. This does look fantastic on paper (just like the M50 does). Time will tell


See an upgraded to M65 is on the cards. But, I am with @VandaL on this one - iStick technology all the way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Andre said:


> See an upgraded to M65 is on the cards. But, I am with @VandaL on this one - iStick technology all the way.



Oh, I want one of these TOO...the 510 pin on my current iStick is starting to annoy the crap out of me and I do like upgraded specs. I just also like the M50 

M65...now that's just rude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/1/15)

Looks great. 
I swear by my iStick. BUT the weird power thing where it's a little hot fresh off the charge, really, really annoys me.

I think I pretty much burnt out the current mAN coil I have because of it.


----------



## Daniel (9/1/15)

no offence to OP but that thing looks fugly , where is the innovation ? come on we need something better than this ? 

I posted a few of the 'new' mini mods but the conspiracy theorist in me say they are holding back , much like the cellphone industry .... 

adjustable 510 , fires down to 0.3 , all atomizers/rda's sits flush , mech mode (that works!) , fast recharging , charging port NOT under the mod , replaceable batts (either user replaceable or 18650 option) did I miss anything ? ,


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Looks great.
> I swear by my iStick. BUT the weird power thing where it's a little hot fresh off the charge, really, really annoys me.
> 
> I think I pretty much burnt out the current mAN coil I have because of it.



I swear at my iStick too...oh wait, nevermind 

Never even realized this, but I've only really used RTAs on it never clearos, so I may not have realized it does the overheating thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Daniel said:


> no offence to OP but that thing looks fugly , where is the innovation ? come on we need something better than this ?
> 
> I posted a few of the 'new' mini mods but the conspiracy theorist in me say they are holding back , much like the cellphone industry ....
> 
> adjustable 510 , fires down to 0.3 , all atomizers/rda's sits flush , mech mode (that works!) , fast recharging , charging port NOT under the mod , replaceable batts (either user replaceable or 18650 option) did I miss anything ? ,



You missed a 4400mAh battery that can fire down to 0.3. Show me a decent replaceable battery that can achieve that (except for using 2x batteries, but not at this size) 
This is again a unique-ish device in a very crowded space...kudos to eleaf 
The rest are great too, but this is something special for what it is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> You missed a 4400mAh battery that can fire down to 0.3. Show me a decent replaceable battery that can achieve that (except for using 2x batteries, but not at this size)
> This is again a unique-ish device in a very crowded space...kudos to eleaf
> The rest are great too, but this is something special for what it is


You took the words right out of my mouth......great song too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Andre said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth......great song too.



 Sing-a-long everybody 

Forgot the chorus though....the price! Eleaf products (and this) are priced better than everyone else. La-la-la-la-la-la-la

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

I have oodles of respect for my Istick... Im running my one Kayfun 3.1 on it at the moment... and it actually vapes better on the Istick at 10W then it does on the SVD at 15W

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I have oodles of respect for my Istick... Im running my one Kayfun 3.1 on it at the moment... and it actually vapes better on the Istick at 10W then it does on the SVD at 15W



I have the exact same experience vs the Vamo...iStick beats it hands down at lower power settings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I have the exact same experience vs the Vamo...iStick beats it hands down at lower power settings



I was very surpised by this, I am running a pretty up to the task Battery on the SVD as well I now have the 35A Efest in there, but it still cannot cope with the stick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I was very surpised by this, I am running a pretty up to the task Battery on the SVD as well I now have the 35A Efest in there, but it still cannot cope with the stick



Me too...I got the vamo after the iStick (ordered it about a month before and got it a month after, thank you SAPO) and it was such a letdown 

I'm sure it has something to do with the RMS vs PWM power delivery...and to think that some people (looking at you PBusardo) actually bitched because of it's "outdated" power delivery...pfft 

This is what really excites me about the prospect of a 50W iStick

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

That is actually a very good point. I didn't take the power delivery into consideration... You see this just proves that I will now have to get both... eventually. I just need to shorten down the wishlist a tad

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

This little monster is value for money and not all that bad in the looks department. I was considering getting an iStick, but I am going to wait for this one first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> That is actually a very good point. I didn't take the power delivery into consideration... You see this just proves that I will now have to get both... eventually. I just need to shorten down the wishlist a tad



Yeah....that's not gonna happen...I remove one thing from the list then add like 5 more 

Probably have better luck getting a second job

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Riddle said:


> This little monster is value for money and not all that bad in the looks department. I was considering getting an iStick, but I am going to wait for this one first.



I'd definitely recommend waiting if you can...the iStick is fantastic, but the 510 is a bit problematic after extended (mis)use. This fixes that with a spring loaded 510 and adds a ton more features too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I'd definitely recommend waiting if you can...the iStick is fantastic, but the 510 is a bit problematic after extended (mis)use. This fixes that with a spring loaded 510 and adds a ton more features too



Yeah. But Ecigs are advancing faster than computers lately. Everytime we blink a new device is about to be released. iStick 50W FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Yeah. But Ecigs are advancing faster than computers lately. Everytime we blink a new device is about to be released. iStick 50W FTW!



Totally, I'm sure they're just holding on to the iStick 100W press release, ready to go out the same day as the first iStick 50W gets shipped

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

How the hell did this happen? 

Wont go below 8.5w and goes to 20w. With the Nautilus on it it never went above 15w. Is this thing clever enough to figure out what coil your running (1ohm 30g Kantal)
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> How the hell did this happen?
> 
> Wont go below 8.5w and goes to 20w. With the Nautilus on it it never went above 15w. Is this thing clever enough to figure out what coil your running (1ohm 30g Kantal)
> View attachment 19051​



It does that yes...only way to get to 20W is 1.2 (or 1.3) Ohm or lower coil 
It's so clever

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It does that yes...only way to get to 20W is 1.2 (or 1.3) Ohm or lower coil
> It's so clever



Suppose I should have read the manual. but that is uber cool, I thought the Istick thing was to get on the i wagon... you know Iphone. Ipad. Ipod... But Apparently in this case the I does actually stand for Intelligent.

Sorry Iphone guys. No offence.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Suppose I should have read the manual. but that is uber cool, I thought the Istick thing was to get on the i wagon... you know Iphone. Ipad. Ipod... But Apparently in this case the I does actually stand for Intelligent.
> 
> Sorry Iphone guys. No offence.



The Reonauts have a great sense of humor...but taking on the "i" crowd, you're a brave man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

free3dom said:


> The Reonauts have a great sense of humor...but taking on the "i" crowd, you're a brave man



Im just joking... or am *ifunny*?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Im just joking... or am *ifunny*?



iDontKnow, iThinkSo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

I'm quite excited about this new 50w version. I really love my 20w and it amazes me every day, my Kayfun is better on this at 6.5w than on my SVD at 11w, but the 1.0 ohm limit is my biggest gripe, I like my 0.7/0.8 builds. I doubt I'll use all 50w but the sub ohm capabilities of the new one is making it very difficult not to get one. Eleaf have been paying attention to their customers and have pretty much given us everything we've asked for, bigger battery, sub ohm, USB not on the bottom, springy 510 and slightly bigger form factor.... still doesn't come in yellow though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I swear at my iStick too...oh wait, nevermind
> 
> Never even realized this, but I've only really used RTAs on it never clearos, so I may not have realized it does the overheating thing



Ya if I have the RDA on it I don't notice. But with the mAN I have to turn is down a few watts when its freshly charged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya if I have the RDA on it I don't notice. But with the mAN I have to turn is down a few watts when its freshly charged.



That's good to know, thanks...will advise people I recommend that combo to as a starter kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

istick 50w vs Smok Xpro M50
Aesthetics certainly go to the M50(now M65) but battery life is a major win for the iStick , and if it performs perfecly at 50w it's a winner. But who knows smok made the M65 two weeks after releasing the M50 so maybe the M80 will be out as soon as ppl purchase the M65.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

VandaL said:


> istick 50w vs Smok Xpro M50
> Aesthetics certainly go to the M50(now M65) but battery life is a major win for the iStick , and if it performs perfecly at 50w it's a winner. But who knows smok made the M65 two weeks after releasing the M50 so maybe the M80 will be out as soon as ppl purchase the M65.


Where the heck did you find one already?


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Where the heck did you find one already?


I have my sources ! ujelly?

It's not mine  it's a pic from twisted420's facebook

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I have my sources ! ujelly?
> 
> It's not mine  it's a pic from twisted420's facebook


I have much jelly! iJelly even  Damn you Twisted420! 

I must have this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

@Arthster mabe a few changes to youre wishlist wont be such a bad idea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

@free3dom I agree with you and@arthster I have the vamo at the moment and compared to the istick its,it dosn"t get close to the istick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/1/15)

VandaL said:


> istick 50w vs Smok Xpro M50
> Aesthetics certainly go to the M50(now M65) but battery life is a major win for the iStick , and if it performs perfecly at 50w it's a winner. But who knows smok made the M65 two weeks after releasing the M50 so maybe the M80 will be out as soon as ppl purchase the M65.



 that M50 is a good looking device!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

DoubleD said:


> that M50 is a good looking device!



It is definitely the best looking regulated box mod out yet. No doubt about that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

@DoubleD + @Arthster - my Mini Dragon approves, after reading this she smiled and threw her hair over her shoulder in super slow motion

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

